# Kuhn Rotary Rake Problem



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

I have an older Kuhn GA300 3pt rotary rake. Mid summer it broke down on me. The rake will not turn with the PTO. When I lift it off the ground, the rake arm assembly seem to 'flop' around horizontally like something is broken inside just causing it to dangle. I don't believe it is a roller pin because of this. Any thoughts on what it may be? I'd like to just sell it at an auction as needs work, but if I dig into I can see what is really wrong. Thoughts/opinions?


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

if the tine arms are what is flopping then it is a good chance that the cam and rollers are worn out. this is very often a problem with older rakes. it is also expensive. if you go to the trouble of rebuilding it you probably won't want to get rid of it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd look into it a bit more, if the rotor bearings is shot, the crown gear will push away / drop and lose contact with the pinion.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

I do not believe it is the arms as they seem to stay on track. I think it could be your rotor bearing. When it gets too cold to work outside I'll dig in and see what I can find! Thanks for your guys comments!


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

Anyone know of a good way to remove a old rusty roll pin? Should I just heat it until it's cherry red??


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Goatman said:


> Anyone know of a good way to remove a old rusty roll pin? Should I just heat it until it's cherry red??


You should be able to drive it (them) out with an appropiate sized punch. Be aware that most are a roll pin inside of a larger roll pin, and in some cases 3 roll pins inside of each other!! You will not be able to drive them all at once, but will need to drive the smallest out, and the next larger and so on!

Ask me how i know! I rebuilt the center of my GA 300 GM a few years ago. New arbor, new top housing, new ring gear new pinion gear, new bearings, new seals. etc!

Hope this helps, Dave


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Dave! There was two in mine. I had almost the right size punches but was unable to get them to budge, so I resorted to the heating torch. After a while of heating they came on out. Now I've just got to get the king pin? to drop out. I may be in contact with you as I continue to dig in as you've have the experience!


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Isn't a Krone easier to fix??


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

Never looked too close at a Krone. They don't have dealer network like Kuhn does here. -Any thoughts on how to get that king pin to drop out of my rake??


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Mine was mushroomed at the top by a PO. Had to do some grinding and Emery Cloth work, as well as WD40 and oil! Installed a new one when re-assembling! The old one had been cut off as well as mushroomed!


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

After you remove the bolts from the housing does the cam arm not come out at an angle?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry, Memory's a li'l fuzzy on that!


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

Got the king pin to drop out!! soaked it with WD40 and didn't have time to work on it for 2 days. Decided to work on it last night and it dropped out with a little twisting and forcing. I figured out the reason that my rake wasn't turning. All the bolts to the horizontal gear had worked their way out. I still think there might be a bearing out on the bottom which would explain the 'flop' i had in the rake.


----------



## deer creek (Oct 26, 2014)

WHICH horizontal gear MINE DOING THE SAME THING I CAN TAKE ROLL PIN OUT OF HOUSEING AND LET IT DOWN AND IT WORKS


----------

